# Where is the link at top for current posts?



## Caslon (Oct 29, 2013)

I have this site bookmarked and it brings me to current latest posts with no category or sub forum which is fine.  However, inside this site, where do you click to get to current discussions?  Every link I click inside this site brings me to forum categories.

Also, are all original posts stamped with social media links at the bottom of posts?  Why do some of my posts of late include those links while others do not?

Just wondering, is all. It doesn't bug me.  For instance, this post shows "Tweet" at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2013)

There is an item labelled NEW POSTS in the dark color bar across the top of the page, just under where your name and Notifications are.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2013)

Go to the forum page you want to open every time you come here and bookmark that page.
Delete the current page from favorites or bookmarks.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

Or, go a little bit lower and click on New Posts.  It's a little to the right of the center of the page.  That will get you to all new posts since you were last on with us.


----------



## Addie (Nov 4, 2013)

Look on the right side of the second blue line from the top. "New Posts" are located between Calendar and Search. 

The first on that blue line is "User CP and the last is "Log Out." "New Posts" is the fourth from the right. Or seventh from the left.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 4, 2013)

Now, for whatever reason, clicking "Home" loads a page with just the recent posts.  When I posted my first post about this, clicking inside this site (example. veggies forum) and then clicking "Home" would bring me to a page with all the different forums and sub forums. Now it brings me to recent posts, which I like.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 4, 2013)

Sometimes forums have an index page and a true home page. One is for random searches so people see certain things when the forum comes up in a search and the other is for members.


----------

